

There's a ~50% chance you were involved in a Facebook study, here's the results. - sabalaba
http://slate.me/wrNUrC

======
sabalaba
Note: It involved 250 million users, so that's approx 50% of the entire FB
user base. Assuming HN has a 100% Facebook user population (not unreasonable),
that's where the 50% comes from.

~~~
zalew
> Assuming HN has a 100% Facebook user population (not unreasonable)

It would be probable 2 years ago or so. Now I highly doubt it's anywhere close
to 100%.

